
Not Just the 1%: The Upper Middle Class Is Larger and Richer Than Ever - herbertlui
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2016/06/21/not-just-the-1-the-upper-middle-class-is-larger-and-richer-than-ever/
======
tn13
I think critics of the 99% v/s 1% always pointed this out and very
consistently. A significant chunk of middleclass has moved into upper-
middleclass.

------
MaysonL
Mainly because more women are working in two-earner families, and families are
smaller.

